# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  العشر الأواخر

## الوردة الاردنية

العشر الأواخر






هاهي العشر الأواخر من رمضان على الأبواب ، ها هي خلاصة رمضان ،و زبدة رمضان ، و تاج رمضان قد قدمت . 
فيا ترى كيف نستقبلها ؟ 
لقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخص هذه العشر الأواخر بعدة أعمال . 
ففي الصحيحين من حديث عائشة : ( كان رسول الله إذا دخلت العشر شد مئزره و أحيا ليله و أيقظ أهله ) و لفظ لمسلم : ( أحيا ليله و أيقظ أهله ) و لها عند مسلم : ( كان رسول الله يجتهد في العشر ما لا يجتهد غي غيرها ) 
و لها في الصحيحين : ( أن النبي كان يعتكف العشر الأواخر من رمضان حتى توفاه الله ). 
و في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة  :Frown:  نهى رسول الله عن الوصال في الصوم فقال له رجل من المسلمين : إنك تواصل يا رسول الله ؟ 
قال : و أيكم مثلي إني أبيت عند ربي يطعمني و يسقيني ). 

فمن هذه الأحاديث نرى أن النبي كان يجتهد بالأعمال التالية : 
1- أيقاظ أهله : و ما ذاك إلا شفقة و رحمة بهم حتى لا يفوتهم هذا الخير في هذه الليالي العشر . 
2- إحياء الليل : فإنه إذا كان رمضان كان يقوم و ينام ، حتى إذا ما دخلت العشر الأواخر أحيا الليل كله أو جله ، فقد أخرج أصحاب السنن بإسناد صحيح من حديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه : (صمنا مع رسول الله في رمضان فلم يقم بنا شيئا منه حتى بقي سبع ليال ، فقام بنا السابعة حتى مضى نحو من ثلث الليل ، ثم كانت التي تليها ... حتى كانت الثالثة فجمع أهله و اجتمع الناس فقام حتى خشينا الفلاح . فقلت : و ما الفلاح ؟ قال : السحور . 
3- شد المئزر : و المراد به اعتزال النساء كما فسره سفيان الثوري و غيره . 
4- الاعتكاف : و هو لزوم المسجد للعبادة و تفريغ القلب للتفكر و الاعتبار . 
5- الوصال : وهو أنه صلى الله عليه و سلم كان لا يأكل شيئا أبدا لمدة أيام وهذا من خصائصه .ففي الصحيحين من حديث ابن عمر أن رسول الله واصل في رمضان فواصل الناس فنهاهم ، فقيل : إنك تواصل ، فقال : ((إني لست مثلكم إني أُطعم و أُسقى)) ، ولهما من حديث أبي هريرة (( و أيكم مثلي ، إني أبيت يطعمني ربي و يسقيني)) و عند مسلم من حديث أنس (( أن النبي نهاهم عن الوصال فأبوا أن ينتهوا ، واصل بهم يوما ثم يوما ثم رأوا الهلال فقال : ( لو تأخر لزتكم ) كالمنكل لهم .وفي لفظ عند مسلم (( لو مد الشهر لواصلنا وصالا يدع المتعمقون تعمقهم ..)) فمن هذه الأحاديث نعلم أن الرسول كان يواصل الصيام في العشر الأواخر بدليل أنهم رأوا الهلال و هذا لا يكون إلا في آخر الشهر . وأيضا شدة حرص الصحابة على الإقتداء به . وأيضا أن المراد بالإطعام و السقاء ليس هو طعام وسقاء حقيقي(( بل المراد ما يغذيه الله لنبيه من معارف و ما يفيض على قلبه من لذة مناجاته و قرة عينه بقربه و تنعمه بحبه و الشوق إليه و توابع ذلك من الأحوال التي هي غذاء القلب و نعيم الروح و قرة العين و بهجة النفوس و الروح و القلب بما هو أعظم غذاء و أجوده و أنفعه حتى يغني عن غذاء الأجسام مدة من الزمن و كما قيل 

لها أحاديث من ذكرك تشغلها *** عن الشراب و تلهيها عن الزاد 
لها بوجهك نور تستضيء به *** و من حديثك في أعقابها حادي 
إذا شكت من كلال السير أوعدها *** روح القدوم فتحيا عند ميعاد 

و من له أدنى تجربة و شوق يعلم استغناء الجسم بغذاء القلب و الروح عن كثير من الغذاء الحيواني ، و لا سيما المسرور الفرحان الظافر بمطلوبه الذي قرت عينه بمحبوبه ، و تنعم بقربه ، و الرضى عنه ، و ألطاف محبوبه و هداياه و تحفه تصل إليه كل وقت ، ومحبوبه حفي به ، معتنٍ بأمره ، مكرم له غاية الإكرام مع المحبة التامة له ، أفليس في هذا أعظم غذاء لهذا المحب ؟ فكيف بالحبيب الذي لا أجل منه و أعظم ، و لا أجمل و لا أكمل و لا أعظم إحسانا إذا امتلأ قلب المحب بحبه ، و ملك حبه جميع أجزاء قلبه و جوارحه و تمكن حبه منه أعظم تمكن ، وهذا حاله مع حبيبه ، أفليس هذا المحب عند حبيبه يطعمه و يسقيه ليلا و نهارا ؟ و لهذا قال (( إني أظل عند ربي يطعمني و يسقيني )) و لو كان ذلك طعاما و شرابا للفم ، لما كان صائما فضلا عن كونه مواصلا )) اهـ . كلام ابن القيم من الزاد 

ترى أيه الأحبة : لماذا يفعل رسول الله كل هذا ؟ 
إنه يطلب تلك الليلة الزاهية ، تلك الليلة البهية ، ليلة القدر ، ليلة نزول القرآن ، ليلة خير من ألف شهر . 
نعم إنها ليلة القدر : التي من قامها إيمانا و احتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه (كما في البخاري من حديث أبي هريرة ). 
إنها ليلة القدر التي إن وفقت لقيامها كتب لك كأنك عبدت الله أكثر من ( 83 ) عاما . 
إنها ليلة القدر : ليلة عتق و مباهاة ، وخدم و مناجاة ، و قربة و مصافاة . 
وآه لنا أن فاتتنا هذه الليلة . 
وا حسرتاه إن فاتتنا ليلة القدر . 
و كيف لا يتحسر من قد فاتته المغفرة ،من فاته عبادة أكثر من ثلاث و ثمانين عاما ، إن من تفوته فهو المحروم ، وهو المطرود . 
عند ابن ماجة ( قال في صحيح الترغيب و الترهيب : حسن ) ( إن هذا الشهر قد حضركم فيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر ، من حرمها فقد حرم الخير كله ، ولا يحرم خيرها إلا محروم ) 
إنها ليلة القدر التي كان رسولنا يحث الصحابة على التماسها حثا شديدا . 

أيه الأحبة : 
إن إدراك ليلة القدر- و الله - لهو أمر سهل – على من سهل الله عليه – و ما ذاك ألا بأن نقوم العشر الأواخر كلها و بهذا نضمن إدراك ليلة القدر بإذن الله . 

أيه الأحبة : 
أن قيام الليل هو دأب الصالحين و شعار المتقين و تاج الزاهدين ، كم وردت فيه من آيات و أحاديث ، وكم ذكرت فيه من فضائل ، فكيف إذا كان في رمضان ، وفي العشر الأواخر منه حيث ليلة القدر . 
ماذا فاته من فاته قيام الليل ، أما لكم همة تنافسون الحسن و الفضيل و سفيان . 
أما لكم همة كهمة التابعي أبي إدريس الخولاني حيث كان يقوم حتى تتورم قدماها و يقول : و الله لننافسن أصحاب محمد على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم و حتى يعلموا أنهم خلفوا ورآهم رجالا . 

يا أيه الراقد كم ترقد *** قم يا حبيبا قد دنا الموعد 
و خذ من الليل و ساعاته *** حظا إذا هجع الرقد 
من نام حتى ينقي ليله *** لم يبلغ المنزل أو يجهد 
قل لذوي الألباب أهل التقى *** قنطرة العرض لكم موعد 

آه يا مسكين لو رأيت أقواما تركوا لذيذ النوم ففازوا بليلة القدر فهم في قبورهم منعمين ، وغدا بين الحور العين جذلين ، وفي الجنان مخلدين . 
آه لو رأيت من ترك قيام الليل ، فهو في قبره ما بين حسرة و لوعة . 
يا عبد الله اهجر فراشك ، فإن الفرش غدا أمامك 

اهجر فراشك جوف الليل و ارم به *** ففي القبور إذا فوافيتها فرش 
ما شئت إن شئتها فرشا مرقشة *** أو رمضة فوقها السمومة الرقُشُ( الأفاعي ) 
هذا ينام قرير العين نائما *** و ذا عليه سخين العين ينتهش 
شتان بينهما وبين حالهما *** هل يستوي الري في الأحشاء و العطش 
قاموا و نمنا و كل في تقلبه *** لنفسه جاهدا يسعى و يجتوش 
ألئك الناس إن عد الكرام فهم *** و إن ترد دبشا فنحن ذا دبش 

فيا عبد الله 
إن أردت لحاق السادة ، فاترك مخاللة الوسادة . 

يا ثقيل النوم : أما تنبهت ، الجنة فوقك تزخرف ، و النار تحتك توقد ، و القبر إلى جنبك يحفر ، و لربما يكون الكفن قد جهز . 

يا عبد الله : 
أمامك الجواهر و الدرر، أمامك ليلة القدر ، فعلاما تضيع الأعمار في الطين و المدر . 

يا طويل النوم : 
بادر قبل أن يفوتك ( تتجافى جنوبهم ) فتأتي يوم القيامة فلا تجد ( فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفى لهم من قرة أعين ). 

فيا أخي : و الله أن العمر كله قصير ، فكيف بعشر ليال . 
آلا تستحق ليلة القدر أن نضحي من أجلها بعشر ليال فقط . 
غدا يا عبد الله عندما يوفى الناس أعمالهم تحمد قيامك و صيامك . 
غدا يا عبد الله تفرح بتهجدك و صلاتك ، حين يتحسر أهل الغفلة . 
اللهم إنا نسأل أن تجعلنا من من يوفق قيام لليلة القدر و أنت أكرم الأكرم .

----------


## &روان&

اللهم إنا نسأل أن تجعلنا من من يوفق قيام لليلة القدر و أنت أكرم الأكرم .
اميييييييييين يا رب 
في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الله يجزيكِ الخير "الوردة الأردنية" وعسى ربي يجزيكِ عنا خير الجزاء وينفعك وينفعنا بما ذكرتي .. ، أسأل الله العلي القدير ان نكون من عتقاء شهره الكريم ، آمين*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> *الله يجزيكِ الخير "الوردة الأردنية" وعسى ربي يجزيكِ عنا خير الجزاء وينفعك وينفعنا بما ذكرتي .. ، أسأل الله العلي القدير ان نكون من عتقاء شهره الكريم ، آمين*


اللهم امين

----------

